# How cold is too cold



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm planning on going up on Sunday (2/15) to Camp Perry. As of now, the wind chill is -18 with 10mph out of the north. My question, how cold is too cold??

I know to cover all exposed skin and we'll be in a thermal shelter with heat, but assuming the forecast sticks, I just want to be prepared. We'll be snowmobiling the standard 7 miles out most likely. Any feedback, experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Never to cold to fish. We went out last year and was -20 actual temperature in the morning. Stoped every mile or so to check on everybody. Cracked all my windows in my shanty that time


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Never to cold to fish. x2 just come prepared.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just gotta gear up and bring enough propane for the heater!


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. That helps the confidence department. Good call on the propane, a necessity in this case! I just wanted to make sure we werent too crazy.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

i wouldn't even think about it without a shanty


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Too cold, never to cold, it's ICE fishing.

Pulled into Crane Creek last year and the truck thermometer was -19.
Chilly, but it sure was beautiful that morning. There was no wind which made it seem ok.

Love that crisp sound when you walk on the snow. 


Coop


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Once the shelter warms ,you should be OK. Propane in a cold tank is not as efficient. I have the brass caps on my 1 pound tanks so I keep the extras in the shelter


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Now they say -20 -30 chill factor with real strong winds some Erie guys are talking of the shoves and cracks opening up, it, s a chance when you go up that way.. Good luck!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

With that wind setting up a shelter could give you a ride on the lake before you could get ice anchors in.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

You're right it's never too cold until you run out of propane and your mode of transportation won't start. But again what's a seven mile walk back to the truck in twenty below zero weather? Walk in the park, right. It's always best to ensure you are prepared if you do dare to venture out in these types of conditions. Use a checklist to make sure your T's are crossed and I's are dotted. Always have some sort of means of communication and you let someone know your general location and when you should be back. You can get some of the best bites in the harshest conditions as such.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Just not worth it to me. Guess I am a wimp.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've fished in sub-zero temps & chill factors dozens of times. In my younger days, I did it without a shanty sometimes. (I think the coldest was -25). 

A few Saturday's ago, I fished Nimmy at 6am when the temps was +6. 

Results during those very cold times throughout the decades have been mixed. 

As the gray hairs pop up, I find myself hesitating more when the temps hit the single digits.

Dont think I'll fish Saturday (2/14) or Sunday (2/15), but will venture out somewhere on Monday for a full day of trying my luck... Nimmy, North or Mosquito most likely.

Blue Clam Nanook.. Red Suited Fat Guy... NOT Santa Claus.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I spent 4 days on Mill Lacs a few years ago with minus temps,never came off the ice untill it was time to head home. I was a lot younger though


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Fished with buddies on Higgins Lake a few years ago with wind chills at 40 below 0. We chased a Sheppel shanty about a mile when it got away!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Even if it gets this cold, in my younger days I was always out. But now, colder brings a lot of pain to us old guys. However,


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Left wingfoot Sunday night at 11 and the temp was -9!! It really wasn't that bad due to the fact there was not a drop of wind


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

Never too cold. with the frabill I3 bib and jacket, thermal trekker I can keep warm without the heater. This weekend I had the heater going to keep the holes open and I had to take my jacket off.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Fished last sunday in the -25 degree windchill on the lake....COLD ONE for sure!!! Wind was hitting the top of my head on the way out and gave me an instant headache!! It was awful lol.....I would stop every mile or so on the way out to get blood too my right hand....at one point I couldn't move my thumb....that wasn't good haha! Still fun to be on the ice!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Anyone have any trouble with their windows in their shanties cracking when it's well below zero?


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea I bought a frabill trekker was out on mogadore on one of those real cold day and the window catching some of the wind shattered blew my mind figured they would hold up to that kind of weather Jesse


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

coopason said:


> Too cold, never to cold, it's ICE fishing.
> 
> Pulled into Crane Creek last year and the truck thermometer was -19.
> Chilly, but it sure was beautiful that morning. There was no wind which made it seem ok.
> ...


Yes! I've always called it "squeaky snow"! The thing that really bothers me is when the snot in my nostrils freezes into ice chunks!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing on windows but been having a trouble with my starter on my quad when its super cold....luckily its fuel injected!


----------

